# Has anyone welded on a new mounting bracket on a Whizzer tank?



## oquinn (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gettin ready to do one.It looks like lead was partly used where the old one was.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2014)

They were soldered! Word of warning!!!!!!!!! DO NOT attempt if you can smell ANY hint of fuel. Very dangerous!


----------

